

The Story of how MySpace scaled [2007] - a4agarwal
http://mobile.baselinemag.com/c/a/Projects-Networks-and-Storage/Inside-MySpacecom/

======
gizzlon
Wtf moment: "when it reached 17 million accounts, in the spring of 2005
MySpace added a caching tier-a layer of servers placed between the Web servers
and the database servers"

~~~
sjwright
TRWTF: "But in the end, I think we ended up doing more right than we did
wrong."

